# هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..



## jim_halim (21 يوليو 2007)

*

سلام و نعمة .. 

عقوبة‏ ‏الإعدام‏ ‏و الحق‏ في ‏الحياة

هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام و تري أنها واجبة و لا بديل عنها في بعض الجرائم ؟؟ 

أم تتمني لو أنهم أمتنعوا عن تطبيقها في بلدك , و أكتفوا بالسجن مدي الحياة مثلا كبديل لها ؟ 

أنا شخصياً أميل لمنع عقوبة الإعدام , و لكني أتفهم وجهة النظر التي تؤيدها .. 

فهناك بعض الجرائم البشعة التي لا تستطيع أن تتخيل لها عقاب إلا الإعدام .. 

مثل جرائم القتل الإرهابية مثلاً .. و القتل العشوائي الذي يحدث فيها .. 

و لكن ‏الاتجاه‏ ‏العالمي‏‏ ‏يسير‏ ‏نحو‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏إلغاء‏ ‏عقوبة‏ ‏الإعدام‏,

‏حيث‏ ‏ألغت‏ ‏العقوبة‏ 128 ‏دولة‏ ‏أي‏حوالي‏ ‏نصف‏ ‏دول‏ ‏العالم‏

 ‏وذلك‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏تنفيذ‏ ‏العقوبة‏ ‏لايمكن‏ ‏تدارك‏ ‏الخطأ‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏ثبت‏ ‏براءة‏ ‏المتهم‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏تنفيذ‏ ‏العقوبة‏.‏


فما هو رأيك أنت , برجاء المشاركة في إستطلاع الرأي ؟؟ 

*​


----------



## googa2007 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

*عقوبة الاعدام من العقوبات
المحاطة بضوابط كبيرة و عديدة ولاتنفذ الابعد مراحل متعددة من التقاضى
لضمان الا تنفذ على شخص برىء او لا يستحق
والمحاكم لا تحكم بها الا بأجماع آراء هيئة المحكمة
ويسبب الحكم بالادلة والبراهين ولو شكت هيئة المحكمة
فى صحة الاتهام لا تحكم بة
ولا ينفذ الحكم من اول درجة ولكن بعد الاستئناف
يعرض على محكمة النقض ان رأت صحة الحكم ايدتة
او تعيد المحاكمة امام دائرة استئنافية أخرى
وبعدها يحال الحكم لرئيس الدولة للتصديق علية
والتنفيذ بعد الدراسة المتأنية وللرئيس ان يخفض العقوبة
او يصدق عليها.
وفى الحقيقة هو حكم رادع خاصة فى جرائم القتل العمد والارهاب

*​


----------



## jim_halim (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

سلام و نعمة 

أتفهم تماماً وجهة نظرك .. 

شكراًعلي مشاركتك معانا .. 

​


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

اااا نااا لااا ااقول باانني اؤيد او اعااارض حكم الااااعدااام...
ولكن هناااك جراااائم شنيعه ...يستحق مرتكبيهااا الااااعداااام دون رااافه...
خاااصه اذااا كااان مرتكب تلك الجراااائم لاااا يشعر باااادنى ااااسف اااو ندم اااو حتى شفقه ورحمه تجاااه ضحيته....
وانااا بنفسي شفت برنااامج على الmbc... لمجرم قتل مااا يقااارب 14 اامرااه بعد اغتصااابهن بخنقهن حتى الموووت وبعد ااالقااء القبض عليه ومحاااكمته ...
ساااااله ااااهااالي الضحااايااا ان شعر باااي اااسف او اان كااان لديه ااااي شي يقوله لهم...
فقاااال بكل بسااااطه : تستحق هؤلااااء ....... المووووت ويجب ااان تكونواا سعيدين لمااا فعلت...
براااايك ااالااا يستحق الااعداام..
ولكن ااايضااا في نفس الوقت يجب ان يضبظ الاااعدااام بضواااابط...
تحددهاااا الجهااات المسؤوله   لااان النفس البشريه لاا يجب ان تكون لعبه...

موووضوووع كبير وفيه فسحه طيبه للنقاااش بعيدااا عن المشااداات الكلااميه...


تحياااااتي لك ...

ايااااااااان


----------



## Coptic Man (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

انا لا اؤيد حكم الاعدام

حتي لو واحد عمل جرائم بشعة لو مات هيستريح ويبقي خلص بسهولة

الا لو كان شخص مختل عقليا ووقتها مش هتكون فارقة معاه الموت او الحياة 

وبعدين الحكم مدي الحياة بيدي الفرصة للتوبة واني الانسان مش يخسر ابديته كمان


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

كوبتك مان يعني ايش كمااان الااانساان مااا راااح يخسر ابديته؟؟

وااااسفه على الاااازعااج ...

اياااااااان


----------



## samer12 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

 سلام ونعمة 
أنا أوافق على تطبيق عقوبة الأعدام في جرائم معينة كرادع حقيقي لبعض الناس في جرائم بالحقيقة لو أعدم المجرم فيها ألف مرة لكان مستحق أكثر


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

أنا أرى أن عقوبة الاعدام لبعض الجرائم هى العدل بعينه مثل جرائم الاغتصاب المقترنه بالاختطاف والتعذيب وجرائم قتل الاطفال واغتصابهم وجرائم الارهاب والتى يذهب فيها ابرياء بالمئات أحيانا" ..........وألغائها سيعطى فرصه لتوسع الجريمه والمجرم قد يفكر وماذا اذا سجن فسيأكل ويشرب وينام وماذا يريد أكثر من هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ .........فالحريه أحيانا" لاتعنى الكثير لمثل هؤلاء ......فبالطبع انا ضد الغاء هذه العقوبه وشكرا".


----------



## jim_halim (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

سلام و نعمة 

Coptic Man , بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد , samer12 , Dona Nabil 

شكراً ليكم أخوتي علي إهتمامكم بالمشاركة و إبداء الرأي ..

ربنا يبارك حياتكم .. 

و أنا بالفعل أحترم وجهات نظركم .. و أتفهمها .


​


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

*يا جماعة الا مصر غير مستعدة لعقوبة السجن مدي الحياه لانها تحتاج تمويل و سجون خاصة ثانية فعلا عقوبة الاعدام ضرورية في بعض الحلات و هي القتل العمد بجميع طرقه سواء العشوائي او الارهاب او الخطف و القتل ثالثا في جرائم ضد حقوق الانسان يجب فيها الاعدام مثل جرائم الخطف و اجبار الناسعلي تغير دينهم بعد وضعهم تحت الضغط بالاختصاب او تصوير في اوضاع مخلة الخ ................. ايه رايكم بقي في مثل هذة الجرائم البشعة و في كتير من الجرائم بتحتاج انهاء حيات الشخص و تسليمه لربنا ليتم تنفيذ عقوبته الابدية ولا ايه رايكم شكر علي الموضوع الرائع الي كان يثير شائكتي من ذمان
*


----------



## fadia2005 (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

:smil8:لا والف لا اوفق على تطبيق عقوبة الاعدام ان الحياة الله وهبها لنا ولا يحق لاحد ان ياخذها منا غير الله


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> اااا نااا لااا ااقول باانني اؤيد او اعااارض حكم الااااعدااام...
> ولكن هناااك جراااائم شنيعه ...يستحق مرتكبيهااا الااااعداااام دون رااافه...
> خاااصه اذااا كااان مرتكب تلك الجراااائم لاااا يشعر باااادنى ااااسف اااو ندم اااو حتى شفقه ورحمه تجاااه ضحيته....
> وانااا بنفسي شفت برنااامج على الmbc... لمجرم قتل مااا يقااارب 14 اامرااه بعد اغتصااابهن بخنقهن حتى الموووت وبعد ااالقااء القبض عليه ومحاااكمته ...
> ...


انا اتفق مع الاخت انه في جرائم تستحق الاعددام
لكن لو نظرنا في الامر بجدية راح نلاقي انه في ابرياء كثير في السجن و ما يستحقون الموت 
اظن ان عقوبة السجن لمدى الحياة تعطي فرص كثيرة للشخص بأن يتوب 
لهذا انا اشوف أن عقوبة الاعدام  لازم تنلغيعشان تنعطي فرصة للمجرم بأن يتوب 
تحياتي


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

*يا جماعة الا مصر غير مستعدة لعقوبة السجن مدي الحياه لانها تحتاج تمويل و سجون خاصة ثانية فعلا عقوبة الاعدام ضرورية في بعض الحلات و هي القتل العمد بجميع طرقه سواء العشوائي او الارهاب او الخطف و القتل ثالثا في جرائم ضد حقوق الانسان يجب فيها الاعدام مثل جرائم الخطف و اجبار الناسعلي تغير دينهم بعد وضعهم تحت الضغط بالاختصاب او تصوير في اوضاع مخلة الخ ................. ايه رايكم بقي في مثل هذة الجرائم البشعة و في كتير من الجرائم بتحتاج انهاء حيات الشخص و تسليمه لربنا ليتم تنفيذ عقوبته الابدية ولا ايه رايكم شكر علي الموضوع الرائع الي كان يثير شائكتي من ذمان
*


----------



## jim_halim (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*



سلام و نعمة .. 

شكراً لكل الإخوة الأحباء علي مشاركاتهم المفيدة 

و لكن في إعتقادي الشخصي أن إلغاء عقوبة الإعدام و إستبدالها بالسجن مدي الحياة أفضل .. 

لمجموعة أسباب أذكر منها سبب هام : 

حيت تحكم علي مجرم بالإعدام , فأنت تضع حداً لما يمكن أن يقدمه هذا الإنسان للمجتمع 

و لكن في عقوبة السجن مدي الحياة أنت تفعل .. ( طبعاً كلامي ينطبق علي السجون النموذجية التي يعرفها المجتمع الغربي بأنها مؤسسات منتجة و ليست مستهلكة .. أي أنها ليست عبء علي الدولة ) 

1- في عقوبة السجن مدي الحياة أنت تعاقب .. ( العقاب يكون بحرمانه من الحرية و سجنة ) 

2- و أنت أيضاً تستفيد من المسجون ( فهو يعمل مقابل أجر ضئيل ) و فارق الأجر يعود علي المجتمع بالنفع 

فهناك سجون في دول أوروبية تحقق الإكتفاء الذاتي في جميع المجالات بل و تفيد المجتمع بفائض إنتاجها من المحاصيل الزراعية و المنسوجات و بعض المنتجات الأخري . 

3- أنت تجعل من المجرم عضواً مفيداً في المجتمع و تنقله من خانة menace to society أو مخرب للمجتمع 
إلي أن يكون عضو مفيد للمجتمع و هو الشيء الذي لن تستطيع تحقيقه بعقوبة الإعدام . 

---------- 

لكن طبعاً المشكلة هي أنك بحاجة لسجن من نوع خاص حتي تستطيع أن تطبق هذه النظرية , و السجون في الدول العربية هي في الغالب عبء علي الدولة و عبء علي المجتمع ذاته .. 

و طبعاً لأن الأموال التي تنفق علي السجون هي في الحقيقة أموال دافعي الضرائب و أموال من ميزانية الدولة ذاتها .. يصبح الوضع مربكاً .. فتكون و كأنك تعاقب - نظرياً - دافعي الضرائب الأبرياء مع كل مسجون جديد يتحملون هم مهمة الإنفاق عليه .. 


​


----------



## أرزنا (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

*سلام المسيح:*
*أنا أفضّل السجن المؤبد مكان عقوبة الاعدام*


----------



## lave (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

المسيح جاء للعالم مخلص  و بموتة على الصليب و قيامتة ادانا حياة و بيدينا فرص كثيرة عشان نتوب فكيف الانسان يحكم على انسان اخر بلموت اعدام بخطئتة  اذا كان ربنا نفسة غير حكم الموت الي غفران و خلاص  يكفي السجن مدى الحياة يمكن المجرم يراجع الشرور التي عملها ويتوب عنها


----------



## touni (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

يا جماعة برأيي بعقوبة الأعدام ريحنا المجرم  بس بعقوبة المؤبد منخليه يفكر اكتر من مرة كيف وصل نفسه للسجن يعني السجن اصعب خصوصاً اذا خلوه وحيد


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> كوبتك مان يعني ايش كمااان الااانساان مااا راااح يخسر ابديته؟؟
> 
> وااااسفه على الاااازعااج ...
> 
> اياااااااان


 
طبعا انتي طردتي وها اقوم بالرد للتوضيح 

اي انسان مهما كان شرير جواه جزء ابيض فا لو تاب اكيد ربنا هيقبل توبته وهيغفره بدال ندم عليها ومكنش يعرف ربنا قبلها فا السجن هيديله فرصة انه يفكر اكثر من مرة في مرارة جرائهم و يتقرب لربنا وبالتالي لا يخسر ابديته اللي هي الانتقال من الارض الي السماء

ومفيش ازعاج ولا حاجة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## coptic hero (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*



الملك العقرب قال:


> *يا جماعة الا مصر غير مستعدة لعقوبة السجن مدي الحياه لانها تحتاج تمويل و سجون خاصة ثانية فعلا عقوبة الاعدام ضرورية في بعض الحلات و هي القتل العمد بجميع طرقه سواء العشوائي او الارهاب او الخطف و القتل ثالثا في جرائم ضد حقوق الانسان يجب فيها الاعدام مثل جرائم الخطف و اجبار الناسعلي تغير دينهم بعد وضعهم تحت الضغط بالاختصاب او تصوير في اوضاع مخلة الخ ................. ايه رايكم بقي في مثل هذة الجرائم البشعة و في كتير من الجرائم بتحتاج انهاء حيات الشخص و تسليمه لربنا ليتم تنفيذ عقوبته الابدية ولا ايه رايكم شكر علي الموضوع الرائع الي كان يثير شائكتي من ذمان
> *




انا مع العقرب فى كل كلمه قالها واضيف عليها ان لو بفرض واحد قاتل محترف اتسجن مؤبد حتى ممكن لو دخل فى زنزانته حرامى صغير بمجرد ما يعاشره كام شهر هايخرج من تحت ايده معاه دكتوراه فى القتل والآغتصاب يعنى السجن مدرسه للمجرمين


----------



## snow_white7 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

[





> QUOTE=Coptic Man;410037]
> 
> اي انسان مهما كان شرير جواه جزء ابيض فا لو تاب اكيد ربنا هيقبل توبته وهيغفره بدال ندم عليها ومكنش يعرف ربنا قبلها فا السجن هيديله فرصة انه يفكر اكثر من مرة في مرارة جرائهم و يتقرب لربنا وبالتالي لا يخسر ابديته اللي هي الانتقال من الارض الي السماء
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


يا سلام يا كوبتك يتسجن  ويتوب والحياه  تبقى  وردى

واللى  قتلهم  دمهم  يروح  كده ...  وبعدين  يا  كوبتك  ربنا  بيسامح

فى  حقه  فقط  ولكن  لا  يسامح  اذا  كان  الانسان  ده  اذى  غيره  من  البشر.

الا  اذا  سامحه من  اذاه   هذا  من  ناحيه.

وعلى فكره الحياه  مهما  كانت  قاسيه فانها فى  نظر  المجرم احسن  بآى

حال  من  عقوبه  الاعدام ...  فأنت  ترى  كثيرا  وتقرأ  عن  محكومين عليهم

بالاعدام يستأنفوا  الاحكام  لكى  تكون  مثلا  مؤبد 25  سنه

يعنى  معنى  كده  انهم  يتشبثون بالحياه  فى  ظل  السجن مهما كانت

الحياه قاسيه عن  ان  تسلب  منهم  حياتهم.

من  ناحيه  آخرى كمان  على  فكره  ان  فى  دول  كتيره الغت  عقوبه  الاعدام  

وبعدين وجدت  ان  معدلات  الجريمه  زادت  فرجعت  طبقتها  تانى.

وكان  فى  جريمه  هزت  مصر  من  3  او  4 سنين  ممكن  تكون

انت  فاكرها  يا  مينا  ..كان  فى  عامل  بيشتغل  فى  شقه

وقرر  سرقه  صاحبه  الشقه فطلب  منها  كوبا  من  الشاى وفاجئها

من  الخلف بطعناته  الغادره وكانت لها  طفلين  على  ما  اتذكر  كانوا

ولد  وبنت  وكان  اعمارهم  لاتتعدى  ال5  سنوات فقتل  الطفله وكانت

نائمه  على  ما  اعتقد ووضع  اخوها  فى الدولاب  لحين  الانتهاء  من

قتل  الام  والطفله  ومش  فاكره  بالظبط  الاحداث  لكن  انا  فاكره  كويس

الجريمه  وفاكره  انه  وضع  هذا  الطفل  المسكين  الذى  لا  يتعدى عمره

عامان  او  ثلاثه  فى  الدولاب  لكى  يتخلص  منه  ايضا  بالقتل  بعد  ما قتل

الام  وابنتها  الطفله ....  تخيل  مدى  الرعب  والالم  الذى  عاشه  هذا  

الطفل فى  دولاب  مظلم  بين  صرخات  أمه  واخته ..  ينتظر  مصيره 

هو  الاخر   ...  تخيل  مدى  فظاعه  هذه  الجريمه  وكانت  هذه  الجريمه

جريمه  رآى  عام  ايامها  لو  تفتكر  حتى  ان  هذه  الجريمه  كانت  من

اسرع  الجرائم  التى  تم  الحكم  فيها بسرعه لكى  تشفى بعقوبه الاعدام

لهذا  المجرم  صدور  الناس   ووالله  يا  مينا  لو  كان  بيدى  الامر  ولهذا

المجرم  7   ارواح  لحكمت  علي  ارواحه ال7  جميعا  بالاعدام .

انت  يا  مينا  ايه  رآيك  فى مجرم  زى  ده  ؟؟؟  

ده  يستحق  الحياه  التى  حرم  ام  وطفليها  فى  حق  الحياه

بدون  ذنب  اقترفوه  ؟؟   هل  لو  كان  بيدك  الامر  لمنحته  حق الحياه

ليتوب  وينعم  بالحياه التى  حرم  غيره  منها بأجرامه ؟؟

ويدخل  الملكوت  السماوى مع  الام  وطفليها   ؟؟؟

وعلى  فكره  انا  فى  رآى  من  يؤذى  الاطفال  بأى طريقه  كانت

لا  يستحق  حق  الحياه  فى  نظرى  لان  ليس  لهم  حول  ولا  قوه

لكى  يدافعوا  بيها  عن  انفسهم.

وعلى  فكره  يا  كوبتك  فمجرد  انتظار  حكم  الاعدام  هذا  عذاب  بذاته

تخيل  مدى  الالم  الذى  يعيشه كل  يوم  وكل  ساعه وكل  ثانيه  فى  

انتظار  هذه  اللحظه   لحظه  تنفيذ  الاعدام فيه  وسلب  الحياه  منه

التى سبق وان سلبها  من  الاخرين  ليذوق  مراره  مافعله .

فالمجرم  الذى  يرتكب  جريمه  يظن  ان  لن  تطوله  يد  العداله وربما  

يقول  لنفسه(  اذا  الغوا  عقوبه  الاعدام  ) حتى  اذا  طالتنى العداله

فلن  اعدم  وعادى  بقى  يقتل  اللى  يقتله  مش  فارقه  واحد  زى 100

اى حد يتضايق  منه  تسول له  نفسه  بقتله

فالغاء عقوبه  الاعدام  يشجع  على  الجريمه 
وعلى  فكره  اللى  بيقوله  الملك  العقرب  ده كان  من  ضمن  اراء  الدول



التى  تري تطبيق  عقوبه  الاعدام .....مش  هقول  ان  فى  بلاد  زى مصر

لا  تقدر  الدوله  اقتصاديا  على عقوبه  السجن  لمدى  الحياه  لاسباب

اقتصاديه  ولكنه  فعلا  سبب  صحيح للدول  التى  تنادى  بتطبيق  عقوبه

الاعدام ولكن  من  ناحيه  أخرى  مثل  ما  قال  ايضا  اذا  كان  فى  مجرم

 من  غير  معتادى  الاجرام  او  مجرم  بالصدفه

ودخل  السجن  وبدلا  من  ان  يقضى  عقوبته  ويرجع  يبدأ  حياته  من  جديد

كانسان  شريف   

نراه  وقد  تعلم  فنون  الاجرام  من  المجرمين  المعتادى  الاجرام .

ولكن  وبغض  النظر  عن  اى  شىء  فأنا  أقول  ان  عقوبه الاعدام  عقوبه

منصفه  ورادعه وعادله  لبعض  الجرائم  ولبعض  المجرمين.

فمن  قتل  يقتل ......  منتظره  رآيك  يا  كوبتك  انت  ومن  نادى  بالغاء  عقوبه

 الاعدام    هل  تروا  فى  مثل  حالات  الجرائم  البشعه

 لو  كنتم  انتم  قضاه  كنتوا  حكمتوا  له  بالسجن  مدى  الحياه

ام  حكمتم  عليه  بالاعدام ؟؟؟؟

منتظره  ردودكم  جميعا  من  الذين  نادوا  بألغاء  عقوبه  الاعدام .


----------



## jim_halim (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*



سلام و نعمة .. 

شكراً لكل من شارك برأيه في الموضوع .. 

و حقيقي كانت كل الآراء مفيدة بالنسبة لي .. 

و بالنسبة لسؤال الأخت snow_white7



> منتظره رآيك يا كوبتك انت ومن نادى بالغاء عقوبه
> 
> الاعدام هل تروا فى مثل حالات الجرائم البشعه
> 
> ...



هناك أكثر من نقطة في هذا الموضوع .. 

1- القاضي يجب أن يكون محايداً في حكمه , و علي قدر إستطاعته يجب أن لا يتعاطف مع طرف 
أو آخر في القضية التي يحكم فيها .. 

و هذا لأنه يحكم , و الحكم يجب  أن يكون محايداً .. ليس من منطلق الأهواء 
أو التأثر أو التعاطف الشخصي , و لكن من منطلق الأدلة و البراهين العينية .. 

( و بما أننا جميعاً هنا لا نعرف ما هي الأدلة الملموسة , و ما هي ملابسات الجريمة بالتحديد )
 اللهم إلا بعض الأخبار من الجرائد التي لا تكفي طبعاً للحكم .. 
لذلك لن يستطيع أحد أن يضع نفسه مكان القاضي و يحكم .. 
و إلا سيكون حكمه مصدره التأثر و التعاطف مع المجني عليهم .. و هذا طبعاً لا يكفي .. 

2- القاضي لا يحكم علي هواه .. القاضي يحكم بحسب القوانين .. بمعني .. 

أنه لن يستطيع أن يحكم علي سارق ثبتت عليه تهمة السرقة بالإعدام .. حتي و إن أراد هو ذلك .. 
لأن أحكام عقوبة السرقة مثلاً تتراوح ما بين ( 5 - 10 ) سنوات .. 
لذلك فالقاضي يحكم بما بين ال 5 و ال 10 سنوات وفقاً لملابسات و ظروف كل جريمة .. 
بل أنه حتي و إن أراد أن يحكم ب 15 سنة لن يستطيع .. 

و هكذا الحال في جرائم القتل العمد مثلاً .. 
لن يستطيع القاضي أن يحكم علي من ثبتت عليه هذه التهمة بخمسة أشهر سجن مثلاً .. 
هو محكوم بقوانين محددة يسير وفقها .. 


3- هناك بعض الجرائم ( غير القتل ) قد يري البعض أنها أبشع من - أو بمثل بشاعة - القتل .. 

مثلاً .. جريمة الإغتصاب .. 
كثيراً ما يخرج منها الضحية مُدمر نفسياً , و يظل يتعذب طوال حياته .. 
و ربما يتمني لو كان الجاني قد قتله .. و هناك نسبة كبيرة من ضحايا الإغتصاب يقومون بالإنتحار .. 
هنا الجاني لم يقتل أحداً .. فهل يحكم عليه بالإعدام أم لا ؟؟ 

مثال آخر .. مستورد قام بإستيراد أغذية فاسدة أدت لتسمم و وفاة الكثيرين .. 
هو لم يقتل بشكل مباشر .. فهل يحكم عليه بالإعدام أم لا ؟؟ 

- لذلك فالموضوع أكثر تعقيداً بكثير من مجرد الحكم بالإعدام علي الجرائم الأكثر بشاعة ..
لأن كل جريمة تختلف عن الأخري من حيث الملابسات و الظروف . 

و لكن الموضوع المطروح للمناقشة هو ( هل تؤيد تطبيق عقوبة الإعدام أم لا ) من حيث المبدأ .. 

و بالفعل لقد رأيت من الآراء ما أقنعني بكلا الرأيين 

و حقيقي أحترت .. :dntknw:


​


----------



## snow_white7 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

يا  أخ  Jim  

أنا عارفه  وفاهمه  كل  اللى  انت  بتقوله  ده 

أنا  أعرف  ان  القاضى ملتزم بقوانين  محدده واعرف  كمان  ان  القاضى يكون

محايدا  فى  حكمه..   وانه محكوم بالدليل والبراهين وملابسات الجريمه  ووووو

وعارفه  كمان  ان  كل جريمه  فى  القانون  لها  عقوبه  وتكييف  حسب

تقدير  ورؤيه  القاضى .

كمان  عارفه  انه  لو  توافر ظرف  من  هذه  الظروف ال6

تأخذ  العقوبه  حكم  مشدد  او  أعدام  وهى

1-  الأصرار                 2- الترصد         3- جنايه مرتبطه بجنحه

4- القتل  بالسم                       ومش  فاكره  بقى  الصراحه  ال5  وال  6

المهم  انا  كان  سؤالى  لو  كان  اى  ممن  نادى  بالغاء  عقوبه الاعدام

مكان  القاضى  فى  هذه  الجريمه بالذات  كان  حكم  بأيه 

وعلى  فكره  الجريمه  اللى  انا  استشهدت بيها  دى  جات  فى  برنامج

خلف  الاسوار  والمجرم  نفسه  كان  بيحكى  اللى  حصل وانا  فاكره الجريمه

دى  بالذات  من  بشاعتها... فأنا  اسأل  كل  من  نادى بالغاء  عقوبه الاعدام

هل  لو  كنت  قاضيا  فى  هذه  الجريمه بالذات  وخاصه  اسأل  كوبتك  مان

لانه  يقول  نعطى  للمجرم  فرصه  فى  الحياه  والتوبه .....  الخ 

بماذا  سيحكم  فى قضيه  زى  دى  ؟؟  هل  برضه  سيحكم  له بالبراءه

ام  بالاعدام ؟؟

و ليه  اللى  طالبوا  بألغاء عقوبه  الاعدام ...  ليه  طالبوا  بكده ؟؟

وبرضه  اؤكد  ان  عقوبه  الاعدام  عقوبه  منصفه  وعادله  لبعض  الجرائم

ولبعض  المجرمين .


----------



## micheal_jesus (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجامد دة:
انا فى اعتقادى الشخصى ان عقوبة الاعدام عقوبة قاسية لانها تحرم الانسان من حقة فى الحياة الذى هو حق شرعى لجميع الناس ولان الله وحدة هو الذى وهب  هذا الحق فلا يجوز ان يمنعة الا الله ....

وهناك رايان فى عقوبة الاعدام: 
الاول يرى ان عقوبة الاعدام تكون على اساس مبدا تناسب الضرر الذى تسبب فية الجانى مع العقوبة حيث ان عقوبة الاعدام لا تتقرر لا مع الجرائم الجسيمة ويرى انصار هذا الاتجاه ان الجانى بارتكابة احد الجرائم المنصونص عليها فيكون وصل بدرجة عالية من الاجرام يستحق معها الموت....

الثانى يرى ان عقوبة الاعدام تحرم المجتمع من شخص يستطيع ان ينتج ويقدم انتاج للمجتمع حتى ولوكان مجرما فمن الممكن ان يتم اصلاحة فى داخل موساسات الاصلاح والاستفادة من مجهودة وطاقتة........
وطبقا للقاعة العامة ان الله هو الذى وهب الحياة وهو ايضا  الذى يملك اخذها................​صديقكم الجديد : مــــــــــــايــــــــــــكــــــــل


----------



## micheal_jesus (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

*على فكرة ياجماعة انا فى ليسانس حقوق فى حد معابا على الخط ولا الكل قارئ فقط ارجو الرد*
*مـــــــــــــــــــــايـــــــــــــكـــــــــــل*


----------



## snow_white7 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*



micheal_jesus قال:


> شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجامد دة:
> انا فى اعتقادى الشخصى ان عقوبة الاعدام عقوبة قاسية لانها تحرم الانسان من حقة فى الحياة الذى هو حق شرعى لجميع الناس ولان الله وحدة هو الذى وهب  هذا الحق فلا يجوز ان يمنعة الا الله ....
> 
> يا  مايكل هى  عقوبه  قاسيه  فعلا
> ...


----------



## almo7eb_17 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

ان شاء الله سوف اضع بين ايديكم موضوع عن الجريمه في الاسلام


وكمان حاب اضيف:-

لاحظت من رد الاخوه المسيحيين انهم بيحكموا على الانسان كأنه ما إله رب.... او ممكن ما يكون بدينكم عن هاي المواضيع

بتحكموا كأنه كل واحد فيكم بإيده لجام ماسك فيه المتهم

وكل واحد فيكم بشد من جهته

انا اسف على هاد التعبير بس هو بصراحه صوره طبق الاصل عن الي بيحصل.


لاحظوا على رد الاخت ( سنو وايت) .... ما افتت من عندها
قالت كلام عنا
كلام بنتعلموا من دينا ........ مو كل واحد فينا بيحكم على هوا


وازا دخل مسلم وابدى رأيه متلكم .... لا تحكموا على الاسلام منه .... او تحسبوا علي
بيكون واحد جاهل الله يهدي ويتعلم


تابعوا نقاشكم 

(((((((( اختلف العلماء ))))))))))))))



اخوكم
المحب_17


----------



## snow_white7 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

معلش  يا  اخ  محب انا فعلا مش  فاهمه  قصدك

الموضوع  عن انت  مع  أو  ضد  تطبيق عقوبه الاعدام 

فالاخوه المسيحيين اللى  فيهم  موافق  ومنهم  غير موافق

وانا  كمان  قلت  رآيى فيعنى  ممكن توضح كلامك  اكتر لو

سمحت  عشان  معلش  حاسه  انه  مش  واضح.

وكمان  تقولنا  رآيك  الشخصى  ايه ؟؟

انت  مع  او  ضد  تطبيق  عقوبه  الاعدام ؟؟

وشكرا  اخى  المحب  17


----------



## فلسطين الحرة (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

*انا اوافق على تطبيق عقوبة الاعدام لانه العقوبة يجب ان تكون بقدر الخطأ الذي ارتُكِب 
فهناك اخطاء بشعه والمنطق والعقل يرفضها فاما ان يثبتوا ان المجرم مجنون فيحكم حكم اخر 
او غير ذلك فيعاقبوه بالاعدام فانا ارى ان الاعدام امر منطقي ومقبول وايضا لكي يتعظ غيره من الناس 
ويفكروا الف مره قبل ان يقدموا على فعل جرائم بشعه بحق البشر وشكرا على سؤالك*


----------



## snow_white7 (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

فينك  يا كوبتك تقولنا  لسه برضه مصر على رآيك ؟؟


----------



## micheal_jesus (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

شكرا على الموضوع الهايل دة :
وعلى فكرة انا لسة عند راى وانا ضد عقوبة الاعدام لان السبب بسيط وانا قاتة المرة اللى فاتت
وهو ان الله هو الذى اعطانا الحق  الحياة وهو الوحيد الذى يستطيع سحب هذا الحق منا  ليس الانسان​
_*صديقكم مــــــــــــــــايــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــل*_​


----------



## snow_white7 (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

يظهر  يا  مايكل  انك  مش  بتقرأ  مشاركاتى


----------



## micheal_jesus (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

*شكرا على الاهتمام
لا والله انا متابع جيد للمنتدى القانونى وبقول راى بكل صراحة. شكرا  snow white7 

صديقكم : مــــــــــــــايــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــل*


----------



## snow_white7 (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

طاب يا  مايكل بوصفك  رجل قانون مستقبلى يعنى 

افهم انك ضد  عقوبه  الاعدام  مهما  كانت  نوعيه المجرم

او  نوعيه  الجريمه ؟؟

مهما  عمل  المجرم  فلا  يستحق  الاعدام فى نظرك ؟؟

هو  حرم  فرد  او  افراد  من  حق  الحياه 

وانت  ترى  ان  تمنحه حق  الحياه ؟؟

منتظره  ردك  مايكل


----------



## micheal_jesus (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

*[SIZE="5[COLOR="Red"]"]شكرا على الاهتمام دة [/COLOR]:[/SIZE]*​انا شايف ان عقوبة الاعدام عقوبة قاسية جدا جدا وانه يجب ان يتم تطبيق هذه العقوبة بحذر شديد وفى حالات مشددة اكثر تضيقا من الحالات المنصوص عليها مع ملاحظة انه يمكن تطبيق عقوبة مماثلة لها وهى السجن مدى الحياة . وهذه العقوبة غير منصوص عليها فى القانون المصرى . لكى يتم استغلال طاقة هذا الشخص فى مجالات اخرى مفيدة افضل من قتلة 
لان الحياة هبة من الله ولا يستردها الا الله.​وشكرا.
صديقكم : مـــــــــــــايـــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــل​


----------



## القيصر (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

انا ضد هذه العقوبه مهما كان السبب
وانا ضد السجن المؤبد ايضا
كل واحد ممكن يغلط وممكن تكون غلطاته فظيعه
بس هذا لايعني اننا مانحاولش نغير هذا الشخص الفاسد
لازم نديه فرصه يغير نفسه
يعني لو هو مسجون ممكن خلال فتره سجنه يكون هناك ناس يحاولوا يغيروا 
تفكير هذا الشخص
ويعلموه دينه 
مافيش شخص بقى فاسد لوحده
اكبر سبب للفساد هو العائله والمجتمع
ولهذا يجب ان نعطي اي شخص الفرصه للتغير نحو الافضل ونساعد ليتغير
فالعين ليس بالعين والسن ليست بالسن 
نحن لسنا مع هذه الشريعه مهما كانت الاسباب


----------



## mase7ya (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

انا رايى انو فى بعض الاحيان عقوبة الاعدام لازم تتطبق 

لانو فى ناس بيكونوا مجرمين كتييرر ولازم يلقوا عقابهم 
بس طبعن قبل ماتتطبق هاى العقوبة لازم مايكون الى بدو ينعدم مظلوم يعنى لازم يتأكدوا انو عمل جريمة علشان يكون بيستحق هذا العقاب


----------



## snow_white7 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*



micheal_jesus قال:


> *[SIZE="5[COLOR="Red"]"]شكرا على الاهتمام دة [/COLOR]:[/SIZE]*​انا شايف ان عقوبة الاعدام عقوبة قاسية جدا جدا وانه يجب ان يتم تطبيق هذه العقوبة بحذر شديد وفى حالات مشددة اكثر تضيقا من الحالات المنصوص عليها مع ملاحظة انه يمكن تطبيق عقوبة مماثلة لها وهى السجن مدى الحياة . وهذه العقوبة غير منصوص عليها فى القانون المصرى . لكى يتم استغلال طاقة هذا الشخص فى مجالات اخرى مفيدة افضل من قتلة
> لان الحياة هبة من الله ولا يستردها الا الله.​وشكرا.
> صديقكم : مـــــــــــــايـــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــل​



ماهى  عقوبه  قاسيه  فعلا  يا  مايكل بس  كمان مقابلها 

بيكون  هناك  جريمه  قاسيه  كمان  وازهاق  لروح  او  ارواح

برئيه...  وهى  فعلا  بتطبق  بحذر شديد...  يعنى  يا مايكل

لو  ماكنتش  بتدرس  قانون  كنت  قلت  ايه ؟؟

انت  مش  عارف  انها  بتتطبق  فى احوال وجرائم معينه 

وكمان  القضيه تأخذ  وقتا  كافيا لانها  ايضا  تتعلق بمصير

انسان  واكيد  انت  عارف  ان  القاضى لا يحكم الا  عند

توافر الادله والبراهين الداله  على  ادانته. 

وكمان  انت  درست  اكيد  فى قانون العقوبات فى الليسانس

المؤيدين والمعارضين   لحكم  الاعدام  ..  وشفت ان  كفه 

المؤيدين لها  ترجح  عن  كفه  المؤيدين لالغائها ..  وصراحه  انا

فرحانه  ان  مافيش  حكم  سجن  مدى  الحياه  لان  ده

هيشجع  كده  على  الجريمه لو  عرف  المجرم  انه

مهما  عمل  ومهما  ازهق  ارواح  ابرياء  لن  يعدم  ولكن

سيظل  على  قيد  الحياه ينعم  بها.

ولكنى  فهمت  من  كلامك  برضه  ان  ممكن  تكون

من  المؤيدين  لعقوبه  الاعدام  ولكن  فى  احوال ضيقه.


----------



## snow_white7 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*



> القيصر قال:
> 
> 
> > انا ضد هذه العقوبه مهما كان السبب
> ...



الشريعه  دى  اصح  شريعه خرجت للناس  

مع  احترامى  لرآى حضرتك  وشكرا  اخى  القيصر


----------



## micheal_jesus (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

*صباح الخير يا جماعة 
شكرا على اهتمامكو براى*​*انا عاوز اقول ان انا بضم صوتى لصوت القيصر 
لان المجرم مهما كان غلطة مينفعش انة يتعدم دية حاجة
والحاجة التانية هى طريقة الاعدام نفسها ( الشنق ) 
من العروف ان الانسان لما بيتشنق مش بيموت فى ساعتها دة بيفضل 30 ثانية يتعذب الاول 
لغاية لما وزن الجسم يخلع الحنجرة 
ولو كان وزن الجسم مش تقيل هيفضل الانسان متعذب 
ودة حرام ان الواحد يموت متعذب 
دة لو كلب هيصعب عليك تعذبة كدة *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## almo7eb_17 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

اختي سنوايت .... والحكي للجميع

ما اقصده هو ان حكم الاعدام ليس لنا فيه قرار
يعني لا يجوز لاي شخص ان يضيف رأيه "" يؤيد او لا يؤيد ""

الرسول الحبيب اتم لنا ديننا .

اي ان الاسلام شمل قوانين للعقوبه
وعند وقوع الجريمه تحدد ضمن احد التاليه للقيام بالعقاب :-
تعزير / قصاص / حد 

يعني رأيك ورأيه ما رح ينقذ شخص قتل نفسا بغير ذنب..

ممكن ينقذه المسيحيين ...... لانه هدول ما عندهم حلال وحرام
وهاي نقطه .... توقفت عندها وانا بناقش بنصراني (( قال : احنا معندناش حلال وحرام ))
******************
وانا ما إلي رأي خاص بهاي الامور.
******************

ان شاء الله سوف اضيف موضوع مختصر عن قوانين العقوبه بالاسلام ...


***
المحب_17.
*****


----------



## fullaty (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

لو سمحتولى اقول راى المتواضع فى الموضوع ده
انا شايفه ان الاعدام دى مفيهاش اى ايمان او رجاء باصلاح الجانى و عدم الرجاء ده مش عندنا ومينعش احنا نحكم على بشر زينا ده رب المجد نفسه يصعب علية ذلك مهما كان خطأ هذا الشخص
افتكروا اهل سدوم وعمورة ازاى الرب كان نفسه الا يحرق المدينتين رغم كثرة خطياهم وبشاعتها
فمين احنا علشان نحكم على حد ان عمره ينتهى هنا ودلوقتى؟

ومعلش ممكن اسال سؤال 
لو حصل بعد الاعدام اكتشف او اثبت ان اللى اتعدم ده كان برئ ازاى تعيدوا الية الحياة مرة اخرى؟
اما لو كان مسجون يخرج من السجن وياخد تعويض كمان


----------



## micheal_jesus (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

*هاى الموضوع  جامد وهيفضل شغال لانة مش موضوع سهل واى غلطة فية تؤدى الى كارثة 
وانا اؤيد راى فيبى فى السؤال دة وارجو الرد علية 
بجد عندك حق يا فيبى 

لوحصل  بعد الاعدام اكتشف او اثبت ان اللى اتعدم ده كان برئ ازاى تعيدوا الية الحياة مرة اخرى؟
اما لو كان مسجون يخرج من السجن وياخد تعويض كمان*​


----------



## almo7eb_17 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

اختلف العلماء

هههههههههههههه الله يعينكم


----------



## snow_white7 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*



micheal_jesus قال:


> *هاى الموضوع  جامد وهيفضل شغال لانة مش موضوع سهل واى غلطة فية تؤدى الى كارثة
> وانا اؤيد راى فيبى فى السؤال دة وارجو الرد علية
> بجد عندك حق يا فيبى
> 
> ...



ياسلام  اصل  انت  مفكر  ان  اللى  بيتعدم  ده

بتاخد قضيته  يوم  ولا  يومين  ...  يا  استاذ  القضايا

بتاخد  وقت  طويل  فى  المحاكم ...  كمان  فى جرائم

القتل  دى  بتاخد  وقت  كافى لدراسه الجريمه وجمع

الادله وووووو    ....  

كمان  انت  فاكر  ان  القاضى  بيحكم  كده  بالاعدام

ده  يعنى  زى  ما  يكون  بياكل  لب  ولا  ايه ؟

يا  استاذ  الحكم  بالاعدام  بالذات لازم يكون فى 

اعتراف  كمان  صحيح  من  المتهم يعنى عشان

التهمه  تبقى  لابساه  لابساه  بالعربى  كده

ولا  يحكم  القاضى  بالاعدام  الا  عند  توافر  كل 

الادله والبراهين  الداله  ان المجرم  ده  هو  مرتكب

الجريمه  باعتراف  صحيح  وصريح  منه  

وكما  يقولون  الاعتراف  سيد  الادله 

انما  بقى  الكلام  اللى  بتقولوه  ده ان

بعد  الاعدام  يطلع  المتهم  برىء  .. الحاجات دى

بقى  تلاقوها  فى  افلام  اسماعيل ياسين وعادل امام

وبرضه  انا  لسه  عند  رايى  ان  الاعدام  لازم  فى بعض

الجرائم  ولبعض  المجرمين .


----------



## fullaty (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*



snow_white7 قال:


> ياسلام  اصل  انت  مفكر  ان  اللى  بيتعدم  ده
> 
> بتاخد قضيته  يوم  ولا  يومين  ...  يا  استاذ  القضايا
> 
> ...



سلام ونعمه
اولا مش قضايا الاعدام بس هى اللى بتاخد وقت فى بلدنا كل القضايا حتى الاحوال الشخصية والنفقة اللى بتتكلم عن 200  و300 جنية لان قانون المرافعات مليان ثغرات 
ومعلش جبت منين معلومة ان لازم الاعتراف للاعدام ده مش بيحصل على ارض الواقع طالما كل الادلة وملاباسات القضية  تسير فى اتجاه المتهم واللى ممكن تكون متودبة صح 
وعلى فكرة دى مش افلام عربى ولا هندى والدليل على كده متهم بنى مزار اللى طلعوه متخلف عقلى وكانوا هيلبسوه القضية وكانت هتبقى اعدام لوجود 8 مجنى عليهم بس علشان محامية(طلعت السادات) شاطر وصاحى خرجة منها فلو كان محامى تانى مكنش خرج منها واتعدم ولا حد هيسال عنه 
وبعد ما بروئه اتقيدت ضد مجهول اصل لعبتهم اتكشفت فى القضية


وعلى فكرة اللى مجرم بالنسبة لك ممكن يبقى شهيد من وجه نظر معتقد اخر زى شهدائنا كانوا مجرمين لانهم اتعدوا على اصنامهم  واحنا نفتخر بايمانهم ونعتز بهم 
ومن الاخر الارواح دى بيد مالكها ولا يملكها  الا المسيح الخالق 

معلش طولت وربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## micheal_jesus (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

برضه ولو مهما كان انا عند رائى ان عقوبة الاعدام دية اللى بيحكم بيها واللى بيطبقها وحتى اللى نص عليها مش من حقة انة يحكم بالموت على انسان لمجرد انه غلط وممكن يكون غلطة دة مش بايدة والظروف هى اللى حطتة فية .....


----------



## robert_nfs (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

*انا لا اؤيد عقوبه الاعدام بس اؤيد السجن المؤبد .. شكرا *


----------



## †السريانيه† (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

انا ضد عقوبه الاعدام 
انا من رأي ممكن 
ان  يصدر حكم بلسجن
مدى الحياة  بس اعدام
لالالالالالالالالا​


----------



## totaa (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

انا رأيى ان لا ارجح عقوبة الاعدام اطلاقا السجن المؤبد يكفى انتوا ما بتحضروش خلف الاسوار ولا ايه انا كنت باحضره ولما بلاقى حد قتل ويحكموا عليه بالاعدام بضايق انا شايفه انها تتلغى احسن اصل احنا مش لازم نرد الشر بالشر لو الانسان غلط حتى ولو غلطه كبيره المفروض نديله فرصه انه يتوب ويرجع لربنا مش يلاقى الموت بيحوم حواليه و حاسس انه هيسيب اهله وبيته وهيتشنق وبعد كده مشاعر الشخص اللى مقبل على الاعدام تتصورى هتبقى ازاى بجد مشاعر صعبه قوى ربنا يرحمنا و شكرا جدا على الموضوع الجميل قوى ده:a82:


----------



## ahmed hasan (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

ليس لاحد الحق فى تحديد موعد نهاية حياة شخص اخر فهذا امر بيد من خلقه عدا فى شريعة الغاب التى تنادى بقتل من يخالفها.و برجاء لكل من يتكلم عن المسيحية بغير علم ان يتعلم فى البداية حتى يفهم كيف تحترم العقل بعكس ما تعود ونشأ عليه


----------



## fadia2005 (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

الى المحب17 عندما تتكلم عن المسيحيون يجب ان تعرف ما نحن نحرمه وما لا انتم تطلوبون ان نحترم المسلمون لقد جاء دورانا لطلب ذللك منكم احترم المسيحون لا تتكلم هكذا عيب


----------



## losivertheprince (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

بغض النظر عن موضوع اللي بيتكلم عن الاحترام اللي ميعرفوش اوك ......
الاعدام لم يذكر في الانجيل صحيح لان الله رحمته واسعه جدآ ويعطي الفرصه للجميع لكي يعودوا عن الشر وانا شخصيآ ارفض الاعدام لكن لننظر بهدوء للموضوع قد نترك مجرم يخرج وقدندين برئ ولكن كل انسان عليه ان يتحمل نتيجة فعلة فلا ظروف ولا اي شئ اخر يجعل الانسان ان يفعل اعمال يعرف ان نتيجتها هو حكم الاعدام وخسارة حياته والعار الذي سيلحق به وبأسمه ويخسر ايضآ ابديته .....لكن هناك من البشر من تركوا بشريتم وهؤلاء من لا اريد ان اقول يستحقوا ولكنهم كانوا يعروفوا ان نهاية الشر ....شر
اما بالنسبه للمظلومين في هذه القضايا ..... لا اعلم الله عادل لدرجة لانفهم منها ​


----------



## peace_86 (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

أنا ضد ...
وخاصة بأني أتفق معك في هذا :


> ‏وذلك‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏تنفيذ‏ ‏العقوبة‏ ‏لايمكن‏ ‏تدارك‏ ‏الخطأ‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏ثبت‏ ‏براءة‏ ‏المتهم‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏تنفيذ‏ ‏العقوبة‏.‏


----------



## نيرو (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

اجرة الخطية موت
ليس الموت الارضي بل الابدي
والمسيح هو اللي مات عشانا وانقذنا نحن الخطاة
وبكدة بقي في فرصة للخاطي انه يتوب
والاعدام انا لا اوافق عليه لازم يبقي في فرصة


----------



## fadia2005 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

انا اوفق مع الاخ نيرو ان يسوع بموته على الصليب اعط فرصه لكل انسان ان يعود اليه بعد الخطيئه ويتوب ان الله اب غفور رحيم اذا ابان على الارض يسمح ابناه فماذا عن ابان الذي في السموات


----------



## micheal_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

*هو دة الكلام الصح لان المسيح دفع حياتة تمن لخطيانا علشان يدينا فرصة تانية 
وانا لسة عند مبدئ ان الله هو الذى اعطانا الحق فى الحياة وهو الوحيد الذى يملك سحب هذا الحق وليس الانسان *​


----------



## نيرو (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

شكرا يا اختي الجميلة فادية علي انضمامك لكلامي 
وشكرا للأستاذ ميشيل
وبالرحمة والمحبة الحياة علي الارض تكون شبيها من السماء وبعيدة عن الشر
طول ما الرب معانا وبيحفظنا  وبشفاعة العدرا والقديسين الحياة تحلى


----------



## noraa (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

اولا يا جماعة انا اواااافق ان بعض الحوادث لابد  فيها  بالحكم بالاعدا م لان فى بعض الاحيان  المجرم  لا يستعطف بالضحية التى عادتا ما تكون انسة  او بنت  صغيرة  ويحكم عليها شاب معتوة شارب الخمر او حشاش يحكم على البنت بلاعدام وهية حاية  ويكون هو حر طليق  واعرف ايضا ان المكتوب لابد ان يراة الانسان وان اللة عادل اذا كان من حق المجرم عدم الاعدام  فيكون اللة رووف علية اكتر منالقاضى


----------



## fadia2005 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*



noraa قال:


> اولا يا جماعة انا اواااافق ان بعض الحوادث لابد  فيها  بالحكم بالاعدا م لان فى بعض الاحيان  المجرم  لا يستعطف بالضحية التى عادتا ما تكون انسة  او بنت  صغيرة  ويحكم عليها شاب معتوة شارب الخمر او حشاش يحكم على البنت بلاعدام وهية حاية  ويكون هو حر طليق  واعرف ايضا ان المكتوب لابد ان يراة الانسان وان اللة عادل اذا كان من حق المجرم عدم الاعدام  فيكون اللة رووف علية اكتر منالقاضى



انتي تتكلمي عن شيء كل انسان طبعا لايقبله من اي انسان مخمور او محشيش ان يعدم صبيه بريئه ويسلب منها شرفه ولكن نعود ونقول النفس التي اعطاها الله للانسان لايخذها الا الله ووصيه الخمسه تقول لاتقتل:999:


----------



## fadia2005 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*



noraa قال:


> اولا يا جماعة انا اواااافق ان بعض الحوادث لابد  فيها  بالحكم بالاعدا م لان فى بعض الاحيان  المجرم  لا يستعطف بالضحية التى عادتا ما تكون انسة  او بنت  صغيرة  ويحكم عليها شاب معتوة شارب الخمر او حشاش يحكم على البنت بلاعدام وهية حاية  ويكون هو حر طليق  واعرف ايضا ان المكتوب لابد ان يراة الانسان وان اللة عادل اذا كان من حق المجرم عدم الاعدام  فيكون اللة رووف علية اكتر منالقاضى



انتي تتكلمي عن شيء كل انسان طبعا لايقبله من اي انسان مخمور او محشيش ان يعدم صبيه بريئه ويسلب منها شرفه ولكن نعود ونقول النفس التي اعطاها الله للانسان لايخذها الا الله ووصيه الخمسه تقول لاتقتل:999::kap:


----------



## noraa (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

مشكور يا فادية  على الرد بس ربنا كمان  مكنش نفسة بيق فى فى الدنيا بنى ادمين متخلفين قلوبهم ميتة اللة حرم  ممكن اخد الثار ةدة بيعتبر تحريم سفك المداء او  قتل  نفس بريئة ولاكن  اعتقد ان قبل الحكم بالاعدام  ببيتوجب وجود اب كاهن فى المكان وعلشان  ميكنش الحاكم ظالم فا يوجد 3 قضاة ومستشرين يهنى الحكم  بعد التاكد من  تحكم فى  اعدام  هذا الشخص
 ومشكورة


----------



## tota E (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

ان الحكومات التى تطبق الأعدام لها اسبابها وهى من وجهة نظرى هو تقليل من عدد الجرائم البشعة التى فى نظرهم ان الاعدام العقوبة المناسبة -لأن بعض الدول التى بها نسبة عالية من الجهل والبطالة سوف تزيد نسبة الجرائم بشكل كبير ولا يستطيعوا السيطرة على هذا الوضع:smi411: اسفة على الأطالة


----------



## نيرو (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

ربنا قال الحكم علي الارض لابد من محاكمة حتي لو كانت اعدام


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

_*


Coptic Man قال:



انا لا اؤيد حكم الاعدام

حتي لو واحد عمل جرائم بشعة لو مات هيستريح ويبقي خلص بسهولة

الا لو كان شخص مختل عقليا ووقتها مش هتكون فارقة معاه الموت او الحياة 

وبعدين الحكم مدي الحياة بيدي الفرصة للتوبة واني الانسان مش يخسر ابديته كمان

أنقر للتوسيع...


كلامك جميل بس لازم يحس ان فى عقاب بشع لجريمة بشعة *_​


----------



## اسكندرانى (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

اوافق على تطبيق حكم الاعدام ولكن فى حدود الشرع ....كل وفق شريعته


( لكل جعلنا منكم شرعة ومنهاجا )


----------



## mansor1_2000 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

*(لى النقمة أنا أجازى يقول الرب)*
*(الله يريد الجميع يخلصون والى طريق الحق يقبلون)*
*ربنا يعطى دائما للانسان فرصة للتوبةوعلى الاخص الخطاة الذين اخطاؤا فى حق الاخرين مهما كانت بشاعة خطيئتهم هذه مراحم الله نحو البشر*
*اما عدل الله فيقول لى النقمة أنا اجازى 0 *
*لذلك انا لاأوايد عقوبة الاعدام بل أوايد عقوبة السجن مدى الحياة 0*
*وخير مثال على مجازاة الله للاشرارفى زماننا الحاضرفى غياب القضاء العادل النزية ما حدث لمجرمى الكشح الذين تم الافراج عنهم فى حين انهم قتلة 0*
*لكن الله لا يترك أولادة مطروحين أو مهزومين*
* فجازاهم الله بنيران نازله من السماء حرقتهم هم وبيوتهم وتحدث عن هذا الموضوع الصحف وكثير من تلفيزيونات العالم0 *
*فالله دائما يدافع عن المظلومين ويجازى المجرمين0 *
​


----------



## Ramzi (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

ممكن نحكي انه الاعدام بينفع للحالات التي تستحق


----------



## fadia2005 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

لا يأخي لايحق لاحد ان ياخذ حياة انسان مهم كان السبب


----------



## tom8144 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

كلا لست مع الاعدام مهما  كانت الجرائم الذي ارتكبها ولكن مع العدل في الحكم. لان المسيح قال لنا احكم بالعدل


----------



## الملاك الابيض (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

*بصراحة مش عارفة انا بحزن كتير عندما اسمع بمثل هذه العقوبات واحزن اكثر عندما اعرف ان الشخص الذي حكم عليه بالاعدام قام بقتل الكثر من الاشخاص وجرائم اخرى لماذا يسود الحقد  والحسد والكرة في نفوس هؤلاء لماذا هم يسرقون ارواح الناس الابرياء لماذا لا يحسبون النهاية لمثل هذه الجرائم .

انا احزن على كل روح تسلب من غير الله لان ارواحنا هي امانة وضعها الله فينا ولكنها ليست ملك لنا .

واوقات اخرى يكون الشخص الذي حكم عليه هو شخص بريئ من كل اتهم واكيد سمعنا كثيرا عن هذه الحالات وعرفت الحقيقة لكن بعد فوات الاوان .

اعزرني صديقي jim_halim  لان لم اصوت لاني بصراحة لا عرف ان كنت انا مع الاعدام او لاء في بعض الاحيان اقول انهم يستاهلون عقوبة الاعدام على الجرائم التي ارتكبوها ولكن عندما ارى او اسمع ان الحكم تم تنفيذه احزن كثيرا واتمنى ان يلغى هذا الحكم . 

شكرا لك والرب يبعد كل شر عنك وعن الجميع .*


----------



## سامي البجوايا (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

قبل كل شيء اقدم للجميع اجمل واحلى التهاني والتبركات بمنابة عيد ميلاد ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح له الجد ورأس السنة الجديدة طالبا منه له المجد ان يبارك كل ايام حياتكم ويفيض عليكم من نعمه وبركاته.... بخصوص موضوع الأعدام هو....ان الرب يقول لاتدنوا لكي لاتدانوا /.فأننا نحن البشر مخلوقين ان كنا روئساء او ملوك فليس لنا اي حق في الحكم على حياة انسان خلقه الله(من منكم بلا خطيئة فليرمهابحجر) ان الله خلق الانسان لأنه يحبه أليس القرد في عين امه غزال...فنحن البشر مهما كانت خطايانا فأننا في عين الله احلى واحلى بكثير من الغزال .....هذا هو رأي الشخصي وشكرا لأصغائكم لي والر ب معكم مع تحيات اخوكم في المسيح سامي توما البجوايا


----------



## wawa_smsm (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

أنا من رأيى إلغاء عقوبة الإعدام .
لأن من رأيى أنها عقوبة مش كفاية ,السجن لمدة طويلة أو مدى الحياة هيكون أحسن. وبرضه ممكن يكون السجن فرصة لبعض المتهمين للتوبة.
لأن الاعدام يعنى موت ,يعنى أكيد هيروح النار.

وحاجة كمان ان السجن هيكون عقوية أشد ,لأنه هيفضل يحس بالذنب طول فترة السجن.

ده رأيى.


----------



## bishawy_86 (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

 انا لا اؤيد عقوبة الاعدام وذلك لان عقوبة الاعدام عقوبة قاسية تتسم بالبشاعة والوحشية ولان المجتمع ليس من حقه سلب حياة الفرد لانه ليس صاحب الحق فى منح الحياة
ومايثير معارضة عقوبة الاعدام هو استحالة الرجوع فى هذه العقوبة اذا ما اتضح بعد تنفيذها براءة من نفذت فيه فالخطا القضائى يقبل الاصلاح فى غير الاحوال التى يحكم فيها بالاعدام وتنفيذ العقوبة بالفعل اما فى حالات الاعدام فانه يستحيل اصلاح الخطا بعد فوات الاوان لان القضاة بشر يصيبون ويخطئون والبشر لا عصمة لهم  ​


----------



## taten (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

*انا ضد عقوبة الاعدام*


----------



## youssef hachem (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

تحية وسلام
انا اؤيد عقوبة الاعدام ولكني ارفض تطبيقها!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## سامح إمام (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

انا اؤيد عقوبة الأعدام كردع للقتلة والسفاحين والا هينتشر القتل وسفك الدماء وسط المجتمع


----------



## danielgad (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

*عقوبة الاعدام غير موجهة اساسا الي المذنب قدر انها موجهة الي المجتمع المحيط !! الي اهل الضحية ، الي المماثلين للمحكوم عليه ( مشاريع المجرمين ) لكي لا يستهينوا بالمجتمع ومقدراته وقد قال الرب يسوع " فهو مستحق نار جهنم "  و "  بل خافوا بالحري من الذي يقدر ان يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما في جهنم" وهنا تتضح حقيقتان : 1) عنصر الخوف  وهو اساسي لتقويم المجتمع و الناس. 2) يد الله الفاعل الحقيقي و القادر الحقيقي. وعليه فالخوف واجب للذين مازالت لهم فرصة عدم الخطأ وهي تتحقق في موافقة الاعدام . ولكن من وجهة أخري يكون  الاعدام بيد الانسان كعقوبة معرض للاعتراض بسبب  ا حتمال الخطأ أو الجور في الاحكام .... انه امر متروك ليد الله . انما لو  كان التهاون في العقوبة  يفتح باب الجرأة للجريمة فالعقوبة بالاعدام واجبة . وليس كل انسان كامل فيقرر الاعدام  و ينفذه وهنا يكون الحل الوسط في تأجيل التنفيذ أطول فترة ممكنة( قد تمتد لعشرين سنة )  فهذا: 1- يترك مجال لتوبة المذنب 2- يترك مكان لبراءة المحكوم عليه لو ان هناك خطأ او جور بالاحكام و  اخيرا  يكون  الحكم  لضمير   المجتمع ( الاغلبية ) !! حقيقي موضوع صعب ..
*


----------



## السيف (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

أؤيد الإعدام لكن أفضل التعذيب أو فعل شيء يخيف المجتمع، لاننا نجد جارئما بشعة يجب الرد عليه بنفس البشاعة لخير المجتمع...


----------



## Bent el Massih (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

*أنا ضد عقوبة الأعدام لأن مهما كانت بشاعة ا لجريمة فان المجرم يستحق فرصة أخرى قد يتوب عن أعماله لذا أجد الحكم بالسجن مدى الحياة أفضل،ومن ثم الرب يسوع مات من أجل كل البشرية ولا يحق لنا أن نحرم  المجرم من تلك الفرصة التي قد يتوب فيها...*


----------



## fadia2005 (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل تؤيد عقوبة الإعدام أم لا تؤيدها ..*

ما ابشع هذه العقوبه لا يحق لاي انسان ان يأخذ روح شخص خلقه الله


----------

